# Sony vaio CB35 1080p vs Dell XPS 15 FHD B+RGLED 1080p



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Feb 12, 2012)

Which is better?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I heard somewhere that dell have a better display but I don't know as I don't compared it. You may ask *dashing.sujay*, he have a cb35 1080p. Both display are good enough so no need to compare it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2012)

The XPS screen is better as it has better color reproduction and brightness is also slightly better. Contrast is similar on both.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

See the display section

Review Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

Review Sony Vaio VPC-CB2S1E/B Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

Acc. to me Dell has better display


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2012)

Driving on 99 and 100 doesn't makes a difference (apart from making century, which we don't have to do here), isn't it? I hope you guys get it 

@OP- Do mention that this poll is for your buying purpose or just like this? If for buying, we can mention the +/- points for each.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Driving on 99 and 100 doesn't makes a difference (apart from making century, which we don't have to do here), isn't it? I hope you guys get it



this.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Driving on 99 and 100 doesn't makes a difference (apart from making century, which we don't have to do here), isn't it? I hope you guys get it


Was going to say that but felt too lazy 
I thought since OP has not mentioned his need so will just reply accordingly


----------

